# Black Friday



## Darth Vaper (25/11/16)

Took a visit to one Mr @Rob Fisher to pick up some vape mail baby...

A Cyclops has now made my Reo perform like I didn't know it could, and a new door just completes the classic vibe.
Also finally got on board the Serpent Mini train - tooowoooot!
Thanks Rob for all the advice - was really good chatting in your Vape Cave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (25/11/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Took a visit to one Mr @Rob Fisher to pick up some vape mail baby...
> 
> A Cyclops has now made my Reo perform like I didn't know it could, and a new door just completes the classic vibe.
> Also finally got on board the Serpent Mini train - tooowoooot!
> Thanks Rob for all the advice - was really good chatting in your Vape Cave


That Reo looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

